# Married at first sight



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone else watch this..  It's about 3 couples who are matched by "experts" and the first time they see one another is at the alter when they get married.  So the season consists of how they manage to get along.. and the finale is if they decide to stay together or get a divorce.   I have to admit.. it's caught my interest..  Tuesday evenings... 8 central.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Anyone else watch this..  It's about 3 couples who are matched by "experts" and the first time they see one another is at the alter when they get married.  So the season consists of how they manage to get along.. and the finale is if they decide to stay together or get a divorce.   I have to admit.. it's caught my interest..  Tuesday evenings... 8 central.



Oh, please . . .


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

I know.... I know....  but I'm hooked now...  I have to see what happens...  Only one couple has consummated the marriage.... one is just about to.. and the third is iffy..  lol!!    So we have been to the wedding, the honeymoon, and the holidays...  They have all now gotten apartments and have moved in together... Drama drama drama..


----------

